# Atlas moth



## francisco (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Guys,

This is a queston for Obie or nayone with some idea.

I need to find the best way to/or best set up to keep Atlas moth coccons so they can emerge in great shape.

please advise. I also need to find some good links on hot to do this.

thanks

FT


----------



## Obie (Dec 30, 2005)

In the wild the cocoons hang down from a branch. Here is what I would recommend:

1) locate the "escape valve" on one end of the cocoon. This is where the moth will emerge from. 2) Use a clip or hook (even a bent paperclip will work) to hang the cocoon with the valve UP. 3) place the cocoon into a screen cage, or small room. Make sure there is plenty of room for each moth to crawl down and hang from the bottom of its cocoon and expand its wings (I would give each A. atlas 7 or 8 inches in every direction). Don't disturb them for several hours while their wings dry.

Here is my Argema mittrei cocoon settup. These are packed closer together than I would like...but I have cocoons of many species due to emerge and space is limited.









You can buy cages and mesh from www.bioquip.com

Obie


----------



## francisco (Dec 30, 2005)

HEllo Obie,

thanks for the Info. All of the coccons are open, I guess to see the sex, what should I do in this case?

If I hang them they might just fall out of the coccon.

thanks

FT


----------



## Obie (Dec 30, 2005)

They are usually ok to hang even when the cocoon is cut open. If you are worried they might fall then you can tie the cocoon shut with a needle and thread (make the knot at the side of the cocoon, not the top where the moth comes out), or even just place the cocoon (or even the bare pupa)on the bottom of a cage and the moth SHOULD climb up the side and expand its wings, some don't climb successfully though.


----------

